# Dumpster Co. won't pick up their containers



## malonso (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm in S. Florida and am having big time problems getting a dumpster company to pick up their 20 yd. containers. I have them at 5 different jobsites and we are going on 2 weeks. I don't know if the company is going out of business or what but this is the first issue with them and will definitely be the last. 

I can get a grapple truck out to unload them and haul out the trash followed by a flat bed tow truck to tow the container away and drop it off at their yard. This will run be an additional $600 per container. 

Are there any other options, and ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*Free dumpsters!!*

Call another hauling company, Explain to them your problem and see if they will haul for you. I know of one hauler that went out of business and another hauler picked up for them. Or call a scrap metal dealer and tell them they get a free dumpster to cut up if they haul it. 


Funny story i must relate

Builder friend of mine 28 years ago hired a clean up guy to clean his job site that he was building a spec house on right next to a church. there was no fence demarcating the property lot that he bought off the church. His building lot was very narrow and actually tapered to about 33 foot pie shape frontage at the street. This clean up guy called in a dumpster that he had dropped on the front of the lot, filled it, and then split with the money. the dumpster sat there for three weeks, finally the builder calls the phone number on the side of the box to tell them to get it the hell out of there. Angy words ensue as the clean up guy was supposed to pay for the box. the dumpster guy shows up minutes later to get his box and proceeds to dump it out. Only problem is the gate is over the property line and he dumps the contents on the church property. You guessed it. The hauler had to clean up the church property and haul it away at his own expense.


an aside the hauler had to sell a portion of his business 10 years later due to a coke habit. and actually lost it all due to some fancy soprano style bookkeeping by The "new partner"


----------



## malonso (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah, I called a few. They'd be willing to come with a grapple and empty it out. Then I'd need to hire a flat bed tow truck to tow the can to their yard. $600 for the whole deal.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Hell, ya might have a new business start-up for yourself, on the cheap :laughing:


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

J F said:


> Hell, ya might have a new business start-up for yourself, on the cheap :laughing:


 
You laugh but I know a builder who actually did this. It's funny, this builder's was the type that always took about twice as long as a project should take but he had those boxes painted a new color before anyone else even new the dumpster company was going under.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey, if they won't pick 'em up...time for a new paint scheme :jester:


----------



## all-pro home (Feb 4, 2009)

have you tried paying them first:laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Seriously, all you need is a truck and driver and you got a new side business.

I'd be checking craig's list for when this company decides to sell their truck(s) :laughing:


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Paint the dumpsters pink and put the business in your wife's name.

Connie's Cans


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

buildenterprise said:


> Paint the dumpsters pink and put the business in your wife's name.
> 
> Connie's Cans


maybe you can get some set aside work from the govt:thumbup:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Go out when it's dark and drag them in front of someones driveway. That will get some action:whistling


----------

